# Festival de Jerez 2012



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Our first Flamenco introduction was from Calo Flamenco Mesa Arizona. The director Martin-Gaxiola is attending. We first learned how to appreciate this art watching Mr. Gaxiola. (I like it better than rock-n-roll).

Jerez.es Ayuntamiento de Jerez :: Festival de Jerez 2012

FESTIVAL DE JEREZ | Facebook

Looking forward to leaving Costa Blanco for Seville. I'm going to drink wine and watch this art for two months!...luck us


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> Our first Flamenco introduction was from Calo Flamenco Mesa Arizona. The director Martin-Gaxiola is attending. We first learned how to appreciate this art watching Mr. Gaxiola. (I like it better than rock-n-roll).
> 
> Jerez.es Ayuntamiento de Jerez :: Festival de Jerez 2012
> 
> ...


Do you like flamenco singing? Most _extranjeros_ love the dancing and the guitars but make polite excuses and leave when the _cante jondo_ gets going. But it's the most important part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you like flamenco singing? Most _extranjeros_ love the dancing and the guitars but make polite excuses and leave when the _cante jondo_ gets going. But it's the most important part.


I LOVE everything Flamenco, I've been buying mp3's from amazon for two days... Outside of rock-n-roll there is nothing better. This is going to make some flip..I read that the origins of F came from South America. jajajaja


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> I LOVE everything Flamenco, I've been buying mp3's from amazon for two days... Outside of rock-n-roll there is nothing better. This is going to make some flip..I read that the origins of F came from South America. jajajaja


Yeah right ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Yeah right ...


jajajaja...this is what happens when you let a half genius on the board...but historically I think the Spaniards took a lot from Latin America and not just gold and silver. I'll research (google) this again and post it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure if you'll be able to see this but it was filmed in our local bar:

Peña flamenca Alcalá de los Gazules


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Not sure if you'll be able to see this but it was filmed in our local bar:
> 
> Peña flamenca Alcalá de los Gazules


No, could not but thanks for trying to share. We are really looking forward to staying and seeing your area.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A lot of what you have in S. America came from Andalucia in the first place as did many of the first settlers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> A lot of what you have in S. America came from Andalucia in the first place as did many of the first settlers.


very interesting! I look forward to spending some time there very soon. Maybe it will turn out to be greener grass for us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

The late great Chano Lobato, it's never to late to learn new things. I've always loved the Spanish guitar, and flamenco dancing, but the music...up there with rock-n-roll.
Chano Lobato - Tanguillos - YouTube


----------

